

Donald Knuth Does Not Use Email - bdotdub
http://www-cs-faculty.stanford.edu/~knuth/email.html#top

======
sfphotoarts
So Prof Knuth doesn't use email. Big deal. This has been known for many years
and doesn't really count as news. I still have his books, dusty from years of
being unused because google has made them largely unnecessary. Last time I
looked at one was when I needed to do precise division of numbers represented
in base 100.

~~~
kragen
Oh, Hacker News is for news?

------
alexandros
Anyone have any idea what the comment about "France, Germany, and the
Netherlands" in the end alluded to?

~~~
blurry
Traditionally, _émail_ or _email(le)_ means enamel in those languages.

